# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  >  Πιστόλι θερμού αέρα

## pas2007

Πωλείται πιστόλι θερμού αέρα χωρίς τις μύτες.
Μέγιστη θερμοκρασία 500 C
κατανάλωση 450W
λίγες ώρες χρησιμοποιημένο.

20€

----------

